# Is Nisson Security+Plus Extended Warranty Worth it?



## New Nissan Family (Dec 29, 2010)

We bought a 2007 Nissan Altima 2.5 4-cyl this morning. It is a Nissan Certified used vehicle at 57,000 miles so it comes with a free powertrain warrantee to 100k miles or 7 years. 

They lowered my interest rate on the financing by 2% as long as I buy the Certified "Wrap" extended warranty for $1200. This is the bumper to bumper warranty.

I can cancel within 60 days for full refund and keep my lower interest rate.

But is it worth keeping this warranty? If i have a good honest mechanic and am good about maintenance, would I spend $1200 worth of repairs or whatever is covered? I'm wondering what you think, plus if anyone here used a similar warranty and found it worthwhile or not.

Thank yoU!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

"It's a trap!"
Dealer B.S., always is, always will be, just something else to suck you into spending another buck with them. 43K miles left...you'll probably put that on in about 3 years or so, right about the same time the 7 years is up.
If you can cancel within 60 days and keep the 2%, why can't you cancel right now (i.e. don't get it) and keep the 2%? I smell some more B.S. going on there. Did they offer free undercoating too? For only $200?
Nissan's are good stuff. 100K miles/7 years is cake. And more than likely, if you do have a problem in the remaining time, they'd find a way to weasel their way out of the work anyways. They always do...


----------



## New Nissan Family (Dec 29, 2010)

*thank you*

thank you for your response.

it was confusing, but what they told me is wells fargo approved me for a loan at x.x%. But if i took the warranty it would be 2% less. He then went on to make the pitch that the warranty then pays for itself with the lower interest. I see through that, but i agreed knowing i can cancel and wells fargo is not going to hike the interest rate after i do so.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I dunno...
I'd do a bunch of digging into this guy's story. Sounds REALLY fishy to me.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

I would buy it. I used to be a Nissan Mechanic. People would flash after market warranties all the time. They didn't cover anything and when they did, it usually took days, even weeks to get an approval. With a factory warranty, you get an instant approval or denial, depends on the situation. Denials from Nissan are rare. And they typically only happen when we have to get an approval (like an engine) and people can't come up with maintenance records. I bought one. All I have to pay is a $50 co-pay if I need an engine, or a compressor, or struts.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes it is a good warrenty option. The reason you get a lower interest rate is cause the lender likes to hear they are financing a warrentied and properly inspected car. I made my mom get the Security Plus Gold extended on her Titan and it covered everything up till 100K. You really don't start seeing any wear on parts till you get into the upper mileage I.E. 70K+ and you'd be really happy if the alternator dies at 99K and you get a bill a $500 part and another couple hundred for labor. That extra $1200 for the warrenty almost pays for itself right there.


----------

